# John Deere LA130



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

'Replaced belt on JD lawnmower 2 weeks ago, customer called and said running like new. Called back this weekend and said the tractor would not pull up a hill. Went to check on mower and it ran fine...for about 30 minutes then it started acting up and would not pull hill. Checked belt and it seemed fine...but transmission seemed really hot. No filter on transmission or plug to check fluid level, no leaks....any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The filter is internal in the transmission. Depending on how many hours are on it, you may be experiencing cavitation in the fluid when it gets hot. This could be a result of break down. It may be time to replace the filter and fluid in the transmission, they do get very hot, even when working properly.


----------



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks 30 year...guess since this is a sealed K46 transmission...guess I have my work cut out for me....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The John Deere site does show some parts available for the transmission. I did not see a drain or fill plug for the fluid, but I did not look very hard. You may want to look first, as it would be easier just to change the fluid then split the transaxle, but that may be the only way to service it.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Just my 2 cents....I had this same problem with a Husqvarna....would be ok then wouldn't pull a small hill.(NOTE...it would pull slowly in reverse)After replacing the belt, purging and then changing the rear transaxle I still had the same problem....after searching the net came across the fix......dirt and leaves had accumulated under the linkage rods and would not let the pulley fully engage.(It was under the dash area) Cleaned it out and all good. When it happens now I just pull up on the brake lever with my foot. 

Probably not your issue but what the heck....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jack13man said:


> Just my 2 cents....I had this same problem with a Husqvarna....would be ok then wouldn't pull a small hill.(NOTE...it would pull slowly in reverse)After replacing the belt, purging and then changing the rear transaxle I still had the same problem....after searching the net came across the fix......dirt and leaves had accumulated under the linkage rods and would not let the pulley fully engage.(It was under the dash area) Cleaned it out and all good. When it happens now I just pull up on the brake lever with my foot.
> 
> Probably not your issue but what the heck....


Something like this would probably cause the issue all the time, not just when it's hot.


----------

